
Here's Why LinkedIn Shares Tanked 25% - mfburnett
https://mattermark.com/heres-why-linkedin-shares-tanked-25/
======
anu7df
May be.. But may also be that it is only part of the reason. A company can
have dismal projections and current financials but market will not completely
lose faith in them if they do not treat their users like crap. Seriously the
dark pattern infested, spam enabling, bogus endorsements ridden website lost
me years ago. It is sad because they could have, and still can be if they turn
their cultural wagon around, been so useful. Genuinely useful for companies
and people looking for jobs.

